# Paint fumes



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Hiya,

My room is being painted on Wednesday and I wanted to ask about paint fumes, my bunny lives in my room, it's very big so she has plenty of space! But moving her from it would be very difficult as all the other rooms are nowhere near bunny proof. So my question is: would it be possible to keep her in my room whilst it was being painted? Would she maybe be safe in it as long as she had time in another room? Or is there maybe a brand of paint that would be safe to use around her? If there was any way around it then I'd really prefer to keep her in there. But of course I will move her if necessary.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Even water based paints can leave a room smelling for a week. I'd move her elsewhere, you'd be better sleeping elsewhere too


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, yeah that's what I thought really. I'm going to move her downstairs and sleep in the front room with her!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

would you stay in the room while it was being painted?
paint fumes can be very nasty, and if they effect us imagine the havoc they would play on a bun, who has much narrower and more sensitive air ways.
you would be best to remove her while the room is painted and aired, could you not get some moveable puppy panels as a tempory measure to help bunny proof another area?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Agree with above.

Bun needs to come out, same as you will, I presume, be sleeping elsewhere.

Even having window open 24/7 won't help.

It would be better to keep her in smaller accommodation for a week, than leave her in the fumes, that could aggravate her airways and cause problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

I would do the same!


----------



## Carrotsandhay (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for all replys.  As I said above I have moved her and me out of the room.


----------

